# Installing flashtool for Xperia Sola

## endoveg

Hello.

I'm trying to install Flashtool in order to unlock a bootloader of my smartphone, but i get no result.

 *Quote:*   

> Unpack the tar.7z package
> 
> Check that libusb-1.0 is installed. On 64bits system, both 64bit and 32bit should be installed.
> 
> Add these rules to /etc/udev :
> ...

 

http://www.flashtool.net/install.php

I made the same thing on my PC, but Flashtool does not see the device.

PS A year ago I was managed to unlock bootloader using Ubuntu. so I'm sure It is possible to do.

----------

## Princess Nell

Works here. Where are you adding the udev rule - here, it's in rules.d/50-udev.rules.

----------

## endoveg

Yes, I've created rule in udev/rules.d, but nothing has changed.

Maybe I should include some options in the kernel?

***UPD***

I've also installed android-tools, but i

```
adb devices
```

 gives me nothing.

----------

